# Queen - unknown Photoshoot (x4) tagged



## Claudia (25 Feb. 2011)

​


----------



## Q (25 Feb. 2011)

wenn man sie so sieht könnte man denken, was für eine Freak-Show. Aber die Musik ist cool! :thx:


----------



## Nordic (25 Feb. 2011)

Klasse! Danke für Queen!


----------



## baby12 (27 Feb. 2011)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DanielCraigFan (28 Feb. 2011)

Unvergessen und Einzigartig: Freddie Mercury & Queen!!!


----------



## Punisher (28 Feb. 2011)

danke


----------



## 133_rs (19 Okt. 2011)

Das waren noch Zeiten ... Schön waren sie ja nicht, aber außergewöhnlich :thumbup:. Sowohl die Musik als auch die Optik. Leider haben Queen Auftritte heute an Charm verloren...


----------

